# 2021 tidewater 2500 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY BEFORE THIS IS GONE WE JUST GOT THIS NEW 2021 2500 CAROLINA BAY IN WILL NOT LAST LONG IT HAS AN F300XA DEC MOTOR, T TOP, MISTERS IN T TOP, STEREO AND 6 SPEAKERS, PHONE CHARGER ON DASH, FORWARD CUSHION SEATING SET WITH BACKREST, LED UNDERWATER LIGHTS, LED LIGHTS IN T TOP, HEAD CENTER CONSOLE, ICE CHEST SLIDE OUT UNDER HELM SEATING, TACKLE DRAWERS ON HELM SEATS, THREE STERN FLIP UP SEATS , 3 LIVE WELLS ALL BOXES INSULATED AND DRAIN OVERBOARD HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS BOAT BEFORE ITS GONE CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY TO TEST RIDE THIS BEAUTY. $ 105,712.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL; 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

